
Ask HN: Computer science heavy fields - dharness
I am a fullstack web developer.
I write build and manage servers in python, or javascript.
I write frontends with any of a host of frameworks.
I setup logging, and monitors, and CI&#x2F;CD pipelines.<p>I slowly refine the process and the product, a little each day.<p>I have a degree in engineering and I rarely if ever use what I learned. Everything I use is backed by core CS, but us consumers needn&#x27;t even really know about that. Is the majority of web development like this? Or am I caught in an anomaly?<p>On top of that, these web-apps we put up are so fragile. Hot one year, archived the next. What fields are more long lasting? Where is the important work being done?<p>..please don&#x27;t say blockchain.
======
deepaksurti
GPU and everything related. 3D graphics now has a very bright future and is
not easy!

